# repo.txz not at pkg.freebsd.org



## finarfinjge (Mar 25, 2014)

New install of 9.2, nothing installed other than the base system and /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg added from ports. 
tried to follow handbook directions for installing pkg including pkg2ng etc. Everything worked until I tried:

pkg update
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:9:x86:32/latest/repo.txz: Not Found

navigate to:
http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:9:x86:32/latest/
There is not repo.txz file there. Am I missing something?

I'd prefer not to install x from ports.

Thanks

edited to correct the URL


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 25, 2014)

What version of ports-mgmt/pkg?  The current versions do not use that particular file anymore.  Try updating your ports tree and and reinstalling pkg.  You should be good after that.


----------



## finarfinjge (Mar 26, 2014)

junovitch said:
			
		

> What version of ports-mgmt/pkg?  The current versions do not use that particular file anymore.  Try updating your ports tree and and reinstalling pkg.  You should be good after that.



First, thank you for your assistance. Version is: pkg-1.0.2. So. To update, I need to install a version of the port that is more recent than on my install disk. This requires that one update the ports installed by the install disk first. Updating the ports requires a package (portmaster) that cannot be added because pkg does not work, so I can't update the ports. You can see why this doesn't instill a feeling of confidence in the integrity of this OS.


----------



## kpa (Mar 26, 2014)

This should update the pkg binary to the newest version without having to first update the ports tree:

`/usr/sbin/pkg bootstrap -f`

And btw, updating the ports tree doesn't need portmaster(8). The tool that is used to update it is included in the base system, it's called portsnap(8).

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html


----------



## finarfinjge (Mar 26, 2014)

I have updated pkg, after installing portmaster from ports, then fetch . . . etc. Deinstalled pkg and installed again. Version is now 1.2.7 and it does indeed work.


----------



## finarfinjge (Mar 26, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> This should update the pkg binary to the newest version without having to first update the ports tree:
> 
> `/usr/sbin/pkg bootstrap -f`
> 
> ...



Thanks. Yes. Been spending a lot of time in the handbook today. Got portsnap and portmaster mixed up. Difficult to keep things straight jumping from one computer to the other. Now I'm on google trying to figure out why dbus fails after following the instructions there. This has been an extremely frustrating experience.


----------



## kpa (Mar 26, 2014)

Start a new thread with the dbus problem and post the exact error you're getting with it.


----------



## finarfinjge (Mar 26, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> Start a new thread with the dbus problem and post the exact error you're getting with it.


Fixed. needed to 

```
cd /etc
pwd_mkdb master.passwd
```

No idea why.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2014)

finarfinjge said:
			
		

> Fixed. needed to
> 
> ```
> cd /etc
> ...


Sometimes the password database gets out of sync with /etc/passwd and various other files. You'll get errors about user accounts not existing even when they're in /etc/passwd. The command pwd_mkdb(8) simply synchronizes them all.


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 26, 2014)

finarfinjge said:
			
		

> First, thank you for your assistance. Version is: pkg-1.0.2. So. To update, I need to install a version of the port that is more recent than on my install disk. This requires that one update the ports installed by the install disk first. Updating the ports requires a package (portmaster) that cannot be added because pkg does not work, so I can't update the ports. You can see why this doesn't instill a feeling of confidence in the integrity of this OS.



According to the handbook, the first step in the handbook is to just run `pkg`.  I just did this and it downloaded 1.2.7 and I could install software immediately after.  Since ports are changing all the time; the ports tree on the ISO is out of date before it even hits the mirrors.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/pkgng-intro.html


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2014)

junovitch said:
			
		

> Since ports are changing all the time; the ports tree on the ISO is out of date before it even hits the mirrors.


Yes, if you have a working internet connection it's better to not install the ports tree from the install DVD/CD. Both portsnap(8) and svnlite(1) want an empty /usr/ports to start with.


----------

